# #Bier zu gewinnen! Jetzt mitmachen



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

Bei uns muss niemand verdursten Auch diese Woche gibt's wieder einen Kasten Bier der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle zu gewinnen. Letzte Woche fragten wir nach dem Leitmotiv der Klosterbrauerei. Die richtige Antworte ist: JEDES BIER EIN ORIGINAL! Das wusste unter anderem Doreen Keymer aus Leipzig, die sich über einen Kasten verschiedener Spezialitäten der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle freuen darf. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du kriegst den Kasten direkt nach Hause geschickt! 

Auch diese Woche gibt's einen Kasten leckeres Klosterbräu zu gewinnen. Hier kommt die Frage:

*Wann wurde die Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle gegründet? *Homepage der Klosterbrauerei

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum 16. Januar an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Antworten in den Kommentaren hier oder auf Facebook werden *NICHT BERÜCKSICHTIGT!*

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

1589

Allerdings wußte ich bis eben nicht, dass es Neuzelle gibt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

Deine Kiste Bier.

wir haben fertig!!!

schicke an Andal.
prost.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

aso bis 16. Januar schicken
17. Januar wird die kiste versandfertig sein.

kommt doch e nichts
wie mit die 24 türchen

Werbung pur


Danke


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aso bis 16. Januar schicken
> 17. Januar wird die kiste versandfertig sein.
> 
> kommt doch e nichts
> ...


Ich mache mit... erst wenn ich etwas überhaupt, absolut und gar nicht brauchen kann, werde ich vielleicht auch mal was gewinnen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum 16. Januar an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Antworten in den Kommentaren hier oder auf Facebook werden *NICHT BERÜCKSICHTIGT!*


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

nix da
1589
kiste zu mir

ich sauf die aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

meine mail Adresse haben sie doch

für ne kiste da mitmachen
da greif ich mir doch mal an kopf.

die kauf ich einfach.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aso bis 16. Januar schicken
> 17. Januar wird die kiste versandfertig sein.
> 
> kommt doch e nichts
> ...



Was kommt nicht? Hast Du was gewonnen und nichts erhalten?


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

Hab ich ein Danke.
will nix


nur für meine Boardis

die Werbung


----------



## Vanner (10. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kommt doch e nichts
> wie mit die 24 türchen
> 
> Werbung pur
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe meinen Türchen - Gewinn erhalten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2020)

na endlich mal einer.



 '*Entschuldigung*' 
Georg


----------



## Vanner (10. Januar 2020)

Hatte ich aber auch schon in´s Türchen geschrieben, war die 12.


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> na endlich mal einer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werde nicht ganz schlau aus Deinen Posts. Hast Du nun einen Gewinn nicht bekommen? Dann checken wir das und schicken den ggf. nochmals raus. Andernfalls bitte ich Dich, hier keine Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen. Alle Gewinner kriegen selbstverständlich ihren Preis, auch die erste Bierkiste ging schon raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aso bis 16. Januar schicken
> 17. Januar wird die kiste versandfertig sein.
> 
> kommt doch e nichts
> ...


stimmt nicht habe bei den 24 Türchen vom AB schnur gewonnen und ist vorgestern angekommen


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2020)

Wenn man keinen Bock hat mitzumachen ist es ja völlig legitim, aber wieso motzen?


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2020)

Na denn mal Prost..


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Januar 2020)

es ist schon auffällig, wie der ein oder andere Boardie immer häufiger kryptische Einzeiler in diversen Threads hinterlässt. Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass es einfach dem Winterblues geschuldet ist.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Januar 2020)

zum thema adventskalender, ich habe meinen gewinn auch erhalten und das sogar sehr flott. 

ich finde das mit solchen gewinnspielen eine tolle sache - danke dafür.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Januar 2020)

Da muss man sich erst einmal zum Volldeppen machen---
bis hier einer schreibt 
der ein Winner 
ist

*Entschuldigung*' @ all


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2020)

DU musst dich nicht entschuldigen, weil ICH nix gewinne!


----------



## JasonP (12. Januar 2020)

Also ich freu mich, wenn ich(wie in diesem Fall) nen Kasten gewinnn kann, oder auch sonst irgendwas ... und wenn nicht, ist's auch nicht schlimm.
Mitmachen werde ich trotzdem jede Woche.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2020)

Um auch den letzten Zweiflern an den vom AB angebotenen Gewinnspielen und den angepriesenen Gewinnen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, ich habe heute meine von der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle zur Verfügung gestellten Gewinn erhalten, eine Kiste mit 20 Flaschen Bier in 4 verschiedenen Sorten.
Und; nein; ich habe es mir nicht selber gekauft, daher auch ein Foto des Lieferscheins. Ein Fläschchen des Pilsener habe ich mir heute mittag gegönnt, lecker,
Ich spreche hiermit meinen Dank dafür aus, an die Neuzeller Brauerei und auch im Besonderen an das Team des AB.


----------



## Georg Baumann (21. Januar 2020)

Das freut mich. Prost! Bin auf Deine Meinung gespannt, wie die anderen Sorten schmecken. Ist da auch die Limo "Himmelspforte" dabei?


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2020)

Das könnte sein, auf der Zutatenliste bei der "Himmelspforte" steht u.A. was von Zuckercouleur und Citronensäure, allerdings auch mit 4,8 % Alk. Probiert habe ich noch nicht, das Kirschbier schon, ist eher was für die Damen oder Jugend, trotzdem auch lecker.
Auf der Homepage kann man es nachlesen:








						Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle GmbH
					

Heute bestellt, morgen geliefert – versandkostenfrei.




					www.klosterbrauerei.com


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Um auch den letzten Zweiflern an den vom AB angebotenen Gewinnspielen und den angepriesenen Gewinnen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, ich habe heute meine von der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle zur Verfügung gestellten Gewinn erhalten, eine Kiste mit 20 Flaschen Bier in 4 verschiedenen Sorten.
> Und; nein; ich habe es mir nicht selber gekauft, daher auch ein Foto des Lieferscheins. Ein Fläschchen des Pilsener habe ich mir heute mittag gegönnt, lecker,
> Ich spreche hiermit meinen Dank dafür aus, an die Neuzeller Brauerei und auch im Besonderen an das Team des AB.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch Siggi,aber trink nicht mehr als mit Gewalt reinpasst .


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2020)

Ach Hartmut
die Hälfte ist doch schon mal "Brause" Kirschbier und Himmelspforte,
das läuft bei mir nicht unter "Trinken" und den Rest verteile ich mal auf die Restwoche.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2020)

Bei der Lieferung war auch noch ein schwarzer Silikon-Kronkorken dabei, super im Sommer, um Wespen abzuhalten.
Da es aber nur einen gibt, ist das eindeutig ein Zeichen, daß ich das Bier alleine trinken soll, d.h., auch wenn auf dem Lieferscheinfoto meine Anschrift zu sehen ist,
*Haltet Euch fern!!! *


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Haltet Euch fern!!!



ZU SPÄT - ZU SPÄT! Du rettest den Freund nicht mehr (so, oder so ähnlich aus "Die Bürgschaft" zitiert  

Was denkst du, an wie vielen Orten gerade Fahrzeugtüren hektisch zugeschlagen wurden und sich eiligst zu dir auf den Weg gemacht wurde?


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Bei der Lieferung war auch noch ein schwarzer Silikon-Kronkorken dabei, super im Sommer, um Wespen abzuhalten.
> Da es aber nur einen gibt, ist das eindeutig ein Zeichen, daß ich das Bier alleine trinken soll, d.h., auch wenn auf dem Lieferscheinfoto meine Anschrift zu sehen ist,
> *Haltet Euch fern!!! *


Gut Siggi,ich bleibe zu hause.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2020)

Siggi lass die Adresse da-------hab abba genug Räucherfisch da zum verkloppen.


----------



## JasonP (21. Januar 2020)

Na dann lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Januar 2020)

Hier ist man sich offenbar für Nichts mehr zu schade,...........damit der Rubel rollt!


----------



## rippi (24. Januar 2020)

Achja?!


----------



## rolfmoeller (24. Januar 2020)

Prost


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Hier ist man sich offenbar für Nichts mehr zu schade,...........damit der Rubel rollt!


Ein Verlag der Geld verdienen möchte um u.a. seine Mitarbeiter zu bezahlen - das ist schon eine hodenlose Frechheit!!!!!111elf


----------

